# Beginner flatheaders please read. Labor Day weekend first flathead.



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

This is going to be very long winded, I hope you enjoy. A little of my back story. And the story of my friends and I first time catching the flathead. 

Last summer I started to really be interested in catching flatheads. Videos, forums, write ups. I watched and read them all. As spring started to warm up I became obsessed. I read more. I started reading this forum. I did what everyone on here says. Find the guy by the name of Katfish. And read. I found is write ups. I read here as much as I could find that he’s posted. I downloaded the navionics app and started studying the body’s of water close by with the target species. 

Me and two other buddies began venturing an hour or 2.5 to the bodies of water on our hunt for flats. We had the fresh gills. We have the rods. We have the drive. Multiple multiple trips. Without even a channel cat pecking our live bait. Confidence at an all time low. Having to make a trip to Sandusky bay a few times to make sure we still knew what we were doing lmao. 

Friend (Roosal) and I decided we were going to go down to salt fork hunting these things. Knowing my other spots really weren’t that great and hard to get to, just by what we experienced on past voyages. I decided to try and find a few other places to set up shop for a someone short trip till about midnight. 

We get to the spot I picked out. Not much cover. But tons of bait flicking. We were really feeling the spot tbh. We were always told find cover, that’s what everyone says. Knowing this spot looks good on navionics, that fish should be moving through this area at some point we set up shop on the bank anyways. Casted our live baits and sat. 

After a big hit and marks all over one of my gills, we got our hopes up. Thinking it may have been a channel. May have been a flathead. We don’t know. We’re new at this. We casted baits at 8:30ish. After no action for about 2 hours. I began to lose hope in this spot. I went into tonight just hoping to catch one. To see one. A pound two pounds. Didn’t care just wanted to know that these spots I was choosing were in the right mindset. But I also knew there’s plenty of guys here who haven’t caught one and been chasing for two or more years. 

Around 11:05 Roosal’s baitcaster clicker starts to scream. Lifts up, hooks, rod is doubled over. We’re into one. Scrambling to get other rods out of the way knowing it’s big. We cannot mess this up. I see this thing. Big yellow shadow in the water shining it with my phone light. I’m freaking out. He beaches it three ft off shore I jump in to get onto the bank. We get it landed. Screaming, hugging cheering. Finally. We get one. 

For anyone who’s new go do what everyone has said. Read, watch, put your time in with your baits wet. Two summers of researching. One summer of many unsuccessful trips. The body of water is three hours away from me. It’s not like it’s down the road. Catching bait and driving there. The trip is almost always a full 24 hour trip with preparation and driving. But I’m hooked. I’m in love. I need one. Could have just been really dumb luck we caught this thing. It very well could have been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Good job I know what its like I went thru a period of two years once where the only fish i went after was Muskies Fished lake Hudson in SW Michigan exclusively for two years Caught quite a few Learned alot Keep after them Ive been wanting to do the same thing you are myself We have alot of Flatties up here in the Maumee river Been wanting to get after them After this holiday gets everyone off the water Ill think Ill get started


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Good job I know what its like I went thru a period of two years once where the only fish i went after was Muskies Fished lake Hudson in SW Michigan exclusively for two years Caught quite a few Learned alot Keep after them Ive been wanting to do the same thing you are myself We have alot of Flatties up here in the Maumee river Been wanting to get after them After this holiday gets everyone off the water Ill think Ill get started


Good luck when you start chasing them. Pretty awesome to actually see one out of the water of this size. I feel like musky and flats have a lot of the same characteristics that make them such an interests to anglers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice Flatty! Did you get a weight or length? Also, try not to hold a Flatty that size by the gill plate, put one hand in his mouth the other on his belly for support. Less chance for injury to the fish that way. Again congratulations on a great catch!


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Your story sounds just like mine when I decided to start chasing them 10-12 years ago. Fished a hole in a small creek that looked fishy but at the time I wasn’t even sure there were flatheads in this body of water or not. Fished there multiple times a week for close to 2 years using smaller chubs and couldn’t keep the channel cats away. Almost gave up until I switched baits and caught 2 In one night. Haven’t been interested in other species since.


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Very nice Flatty! Did you get a weight or length? Also, try not to hold a Flatty that size by the gill plate, put one hand in his mouth the other on his belly for support. Less chance for injury to the fish that way. Again congratulations on a great catch!


Thanks, I appreciate it and it wasn’t me who caught it but I will definitely keep that in mind. And no unfortunately didn’t get a weight or any measurements. But scale is on the way and a tape is going in the bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

MIGHTY said:


> Your story sounds just like mine when I decided to start chasing them 10-12 years ago. Fished a hole in a small creek that looked fishy but at the time I wasn’t even sure there were flatheads in this body of water or not. Fished there multiple times a week for close to 2 years using smaller chubs and couldn’t keep the channel cats away. Almost gave up until I switched baits and caught 2 In one night. Haven’t been interested in other species since.


There has been nothing on my mind but getting one on my rod since seeing and being the reason we caught this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Cmfj said:


> There has been nothing on my mind but getting one on my rod since seeing and being the reason we caught this one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol it sure does get addicting. I mostly fish smaller creeks that are tributaries of larger rivers but I’ll occasionally fish the Scioto river and I’ve been the muskingum a time or two. Sounds like you’ve done your research and know what to look for when targeting flatheads. I’m sure a lot of guys have their own methods that they gravitate towards but to me, finding a spot full of logs with deeper than average water is key. Like I said when I first started I used small creek chubs for bait for quite a while. After I finally caught my first 2 on bluegills thats all I used for bait for a substantial amount of time. Don’t be afraid to experiment with different baits. Now when I go I’ll usually take 2-3 bluegills, some large 8-11 inch creek chubs, and some bigger shiners. If I could find a place that would give up mudcats, smaller carp, or suckers I would gladly take some of those along as well. Good luck and I hope to see more pictures in the future.


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

MIGHTY said:


> Lol it sure does get addicting. I mostly fish smaller creeks that are tributaries of larger rivers but I’ll occasionally fish the Scioto river and I’ve been the muskingum a time or two. Sounds like you’ve done your research and know what to look for when targeting flatheads. I’m sure a lot of guys have their own methods that they gravitate towards but to me, finding a spot full of logs with deeper than average water is key. Like I said when I first started I used small creek chubs for bait for quite a while. After I finally caught my first 2 on bluegills thats all I used for bait for a substantial amount of time. Don’t be afraid to experiment with different baits. Now when I go I’ll usually take 2-3 bluegills, some large 8-11 inch creek chubs, and some bigger shiners. If I could find a place that would give up mudcats, smaller carp, or suckers I would gladly take some of those along as well. Good luck and I hope to see more pictures in the future.


Thanks for the info I’ll keep that in mind. And when we catch bait we usually have an array for baits. Bluegill, chubs, bulkheads. We caught that on a big gill. I’m planning on really diving into this spot. Really learning what I can about it. Cuz I know a few other places where guys catch fish. But my goal is to understand them. Not just catch fish. And thank you me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I remember those days, there is not a better reward than to pull your first Flathead out of the water after spending countless nights just waiting for a bite. Congrats to you and your buddy. The best bite is just now starting. Mid september to mid October is prime time


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

ducky152000 said:


> I remember those days, there is not a better reward than to pull your first Flathead out of the water after spending countless nights just waiting for a bite. Congrats to you and your buddy. The best bite is just now starting. Mid september to mid October is prime time


No better feeling. Now is the full moon a problem? Smaller moon the better right? I mean I don’t really care if I have time to go, I’m going to go. But, isn’t that what everyone says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Cmfj said:


> No better feeling. Now is the full moon a problem? Smaller moon the better right? I mean I don’t really care if I have time to go, I’m going to go. But, isn’t that what everyone says
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son caught a #40 today casting a Hopkins spoon mid morning while fishing for Saugeye today ( inland lake ) 4ft water


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Cmfj said:


> No better feeling. Now is the full moon a problem? Smaller moon the better right? I mean I don’t really care if I have time to go, I’m going to go. But, isn’t that what everyone says
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some say the moon has an effect but I say it don't Ive caught them on nights with a full moon didn't even have to have a light on to see


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

To be honest I would say the darker the moon tends to make Flathead a little more active but nothing crazy. I've caught plenty on full moon nights but I did seem to have my best nights on numbers of fish caught on darker nights.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Fronts are your best friend this time of year. Nights you get a 10 degree drop in temp and some precipitation are magical in the fall. It's uncomfortable fishing but it is well worth it. Multiple fish nights will keep you warm


----------



## Cmfj (Jun 27, 2019)

ducky152000 said:


> Fronts are your best friend this time of year. Nights you get a 10 degree drop in temp and some precipitation are magical in the fall. It's uncomfortable fishing but it is well worth it. Multiple fish nights will keep you warm


I will be keeping that in mind, thank you for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

